# SCP...Standard Cycle Products



## Boyd Who (Aug 8, 2009)

I tried this on the main discussion forum and didn't get much info, so I'll try here. 

My business is junk removal, and I received this bike with a pile of junk an elderly lady wanted me to haul away. I told her that the bike wasn't going to be tossed in the trash, and that I would be keeping it as a collectible. She was ok with that.

She said it was bought for her as a birthday gift when she was a young girl back in the late 40's, and it had always been stored in a garage or shed when not being ridden. It was original right down to the tubes in the tires as best I can tell, although I did have to replace the tubes. I've done a quick search of the forum and nothing comes up as far as the manufaturer goes. Perhaps someone here can shed a little light on it for me?

It's made by SCP, Standard Cycle Products, of Toronto Ontario, Canada. I tried to Google the name but very little info comes up about this maker. Thanks!

As I found it..


















After replacing the tubes and cleaning some of the dust off it...


----------

